

Add Achievements to Your Games and Apps with Achievely - reynolds
http://blog.achieve.ly/introducing-achievely

======
auxbuss
I'm not sure that I'd pay for this -- it's too easy to build something
customised -- but a FOSS "standard" API would be cool.

I presume a paid service could offer cross-product achievements, which might
have legs.

~~~
yoasif_
I agree -- I played with Mojo: <http://www.earnmojo.com>

which is similar, but we stopped using it because of the JS hit and because it
wasn't as customizable as yours sounds.

~~~
bucchere
Full disclosure: I am the cofounder of earnmojo.com

There are (at least) two ways to address the engagement/loyalty problem with a
third party awards solution: 1) provide a simple, drop-in JS (ala Google
Analytics) or 2) provide deeper, API-level integration.

We've started with the first approach, which won't work for everyone, but it
has worked for a lot of non-technical people, many of whom have set Mojo up on
their sites in < 30 minutes.

For our friends on HN (and other developers), we have a private API. We've
used it internally a few times, including rolling out achievements on the
conference web site for JavaOne and Oracle Develop. We intend to publish it
soon, but if you want early access, just let us know.

chris@earnmojo.com, @bucchere on Twitter or 415-516-3941

